# Vidikron Vision Model 70 Passcode



## calvinhoudek (8 mo ago)

I have a Vidikron Vision Model 70 projector manufactured in 2007. I recently changed the lamp and to reset the lamp timer requires entering the service menu, which has never been entered. A passcode is needed. Is there a factory default passcode?


----------



## calvinhoudek (8 mo ago)

calvinhoudek said:


> I have a Vidikron Vision Model 70 projector manufactured in 2007. I recently changed the lamp and to reset the lamp timer requires entering the service menu, which has never been entered. A passcode is needed. Is there a factory default passcode?


I discovered two passcodes:
Service: 864
ISF Calbration: 726
Once entered they do not have to be entered again to use those menus.


----------

